# Datei schreibgeschützt?



## vbtricks (19. Jun 2008)

Salut,

ich habe festgestellt, dass Java schreibgeschützte Dateien einfach überschreibt. Das ist zwar nicht schön, aber wohl auf Grund der gewünschten Plattform-unabhängigkeit nicht vermeidbar.
Wie kann ich aber ermitteln, ob eine Datei schreibgeschützt ist? canWrite liefert mir bei einer schreibgeschützten Datei true zurück. Oder geht das gar nicht?


Danke im Voraus,

Stefan


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2008)

vbtricks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe festgestellt, dass Java schreibgeschützte Dateien einfach überschreibt.


?
Wenn du keine Schreibrechte für Datei XY hast, dann kann auch die Java VM die Datei nicht überschreiben. Das verhindert das Betriebssystem.


----------



## vbtricks (20. Jun 2008)

Hm, ich meinte das Schreibgeschützt-Flag bei FAT32-Partitionen, oder ähnlich unter Linux/Mac, wenn ich als Eigentümer der Datei nur Lese-Rechte gewährt habe.


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Jun 2008)

Noch einmal:

Wenn du auf eine Datei keine Schreibrechte hast,
*kannst* du sie auch nicht überschreiben; unabhängig vom BS


----------



## vbtricks (20. Jun 2008)

Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei:
In allen Fällen bin ich der Eigentümer der Datei. Unter Windows setze ich den Haken Schreibgeschützt in den Eigenschaften der Datei, unter Linux mache ich in Nautilus einen Rechtsklick auf die Datei, wähle Properties und dort unter Permissions für den Owner (mich) Read-Only statt Read&Write (Berechtigung r--r--r).
Ich kann natürlich jederzeit das Schreibgeschützt-Attribut wieder entfernen oder mir selbst wieder Schreib- und Lese-Rechte gewähren und dann die Datei schreiben.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, ob das Schreibgeschützt-Flag gesetzt ist?


----------

